
Introducing Teleport Subscription Plans - twakefield
https://gravitational.com/blog/teleport-pro-business/
======
twakefield
A question about feature parity came up on a separate thread.

These plans have all the same commercial features we offer to our Enterprise
customers, but with a standard, monthly subscription.

The free OSS edition has is mainly missing the RBAC and integration points
with third party identity providers. Although we added Github OAuth in v2.4 of
the OSS and plan to add more popular auth providers in the future.

